# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Cafe >  Norelco OneBlade

## VMC

I'm in need of a new electric razor. I was thinking of buying the "Philips Norelco Shaver 3800". I've own a similar one for over 10 years.

Then I saw the OneBlade on Amazon with over 80 thousand ratings. I looked at some of the videos,
but got sidetracked by this rather long bazaar diatribe. The razor has positive reviews.

What I want to know is anyone here tried or used the OneBlade

----------


## poorguy

Not surprising everything manufactured today is cheap crap made to break if dropped or just quit working in a year or two. 

Have any doubt if what I'm saying is true just look on the curb on big trash pick up day and all kinds of examples everywhere.

----------


## QIII

When I passed 40, I started using electric razors because they irritated less.

When I passed 60, I started to use the electric shaver once every couple of months if I happened to wake up and have any motivation in the morning.

When I retired and turned the software company over to my family, I put the electric shaver in the shed with the shears and now I use the trimming attachment to touch up the alpacas after the shearing crew leaves.

My dad was a forester from Montana.  He pounded the whiskers in with the flat of a double bit ax and bit them off inside.  He also ate broken glass like popcorn and drank his gasoline straight from the can.

Norelco is my brand of choice for electric shavers.  There will always be someone who will write scathing reviews of anything.

----------

